# K9 officer lost in the line of duty



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.ssdk9.com/content/news/story/282/


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy, may he


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's so sad, at least Ado was doing what he loves best.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

it is so heartbreaking. what big loss just because of a stupid accident. R.I.P Ado.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

It's always tough losing a good dog. At least the dog died doing what he was trained to do. I'm sure he'll be missed by the handler and department.

DFrost


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## mike1835 (Jan 29, 2009)

RIP. God's Speed


----------

